# Vigie Army Barracks, St. Lucia



## Trinpaul (Mar 20, 2009)

Soory but I don't have any background info on this site save that it was built by the French around 1784. It's got a great view of the airstrip at Vigie so you can watch the planes come in around the point and land in front of you 

There have been plans over the years to put the barracks back into use, either for police accomodation or residential apartments. 










Aerial views of the old barracks situated at the head of the landing strip.


----------



## Locksley (Mar 20, 2009)

wow, that's one awesome looking place. Great pics mate.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 20, 2009)

A fantastic looking place. Loving the lush green contrasted against the ancient masonry in pic 4.

Thanks for posting ol' man!


----------



## Raz333 (Mar 21, 2009)

Great looking location! Definitely worth the effort to find out more facts about it.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 21, 2009)

Ooh, nice find, Trinpaul. Imposing looking building.
Agree with Lightbuoy...great to see the greenery taking over and contrasting with the masonry.


----------

